

'Critical Thinking' discourages ideas. [Patrick Finn audio and TED video] - davesailer
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-september-07-2015-1.3217914/critical-thinking-discourages-ideas-says-professor-1.3217951

======
cvick
This is absolutely true. Critical Thinking _does_ discourage ideas - namely,
poorly thought out and stupid ones. There's absolutely nothing wrong with
using creativity to solve problems, however, at some point, you have to think
critically about those solutions if you ever have any hope of _actually_
solving problems. But, Why stop there? If we're going to get rid of critical
thinking, why not just throw out the whole of the scientific method as well?
We'll all find ourselves in the middle of a new Dark Age at the wrong end of a
dowsing rod .

